# Food dehydrator for drying wood?



## RGABEL (May 17, 2021)

Looking to start making my own blanks.  I am wondering if anyone has used a food dehydrator for drying wood prior to the stabilizing process?


----------



## sorcerertd (May 17, 2021)

Why didn't I think of this?  Not sure how well it would work, but I dried some in a toaster oven that came out OK.  Theoretically, I would guess this _should_ work even better going low and slow to avoid splitting.  When I was looking for ways to dry some Holly (and decided on the easy toaster oven method), I saw nothing about this that I can recall.  Give it a shot and let the IAP community know how it works.


----------



## KenB259 (May 17, 2021)

Seems like it would work, If I recall I think they only heat to about 125 degrees


----------



## JackNapalm (May 17, 2021)

I had limited success with a dehydrator. I didn't pursue it much further as it seemed to take much longer. A proper oven will give better results in a shorter time.


----------



## henry1164 (May 17, 2021)

I use one and it works great.   Just keep track of the weight of your items.  When the weight does not lower any more it's dry enough to turn!!!  It does take some time - depending on where you start on moisture content - i.e. 24-36 hours has been typical.


----------



## JWinIndiana (May 17, 2021)

That is an ingenious idea!  Will have to remember it and have the wife pick up a dehydrator at a yard sale.  Be a great way to dry corn cobs when the students bring them in to turn.


----------



## RGABEL (May 17, 2021)

I got one a few  years ago for drying filament for my 3D printer.  Was thinking, why not for wood.

Also thought about using my electric smoker.  Drys wood and gives it a nice smoky scent.


----------



## Curly (May 17, 2021)

To the best of my knowledge wood should have zero moisture content. A food dehydrator may not get quite that low but you could finish off the drying in a toaster oven. You'll need it to heat cure the juice anyway.


----------

